# FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS ABOUT FEEDERS



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hi all, i hope this will help you all out.

first off every time i come to feeding and nutrition all i see is: ''THE BEST FEEDERS FOR P'S'' ect.. so i thought i would give a helping hand to you all.

when reading posts i have come across people saying that cons are good feeders, this is in some aspects true and others not i.e. i have heard of cons attacking p's and injuring them, as p's are very strong and good rejuvinators it don't matter (well it does). yes they breed fast but i have also seem cases of the cons just chillin with p's and not being eaten.

So i thought i would help you all get a good grasp of knowledge on feeders:

a list of sutable easy feeders:mollies
guppies
tetras
platys/swordtails
non-sutable feeders: goldfish!!!!!!!!!!
koi
puffer fish (deadly toxins in the skins)

*The set up of feeders tanks.*.

first of all you need to take in to account the amount of feeders you want and the amount of room you have. then get your self a aquarium with sufficent filter,air pump, heater, lights etc... the usual.

then decide on substriate and decor, if used as plain feeder tank an empty tank with the dreesing of dense floating plants like cobuma, or elodia are the best you could also use and up turned mop head weighed down as a spawing net and hiding places for the fry.

*the fish:*

temp: 64-82
ph: 7.5-8.2
salt levels: 1tps per 10gal

as long as there are enough hiding places your fish will be breeding in no time.

i hope this helps all if there is any more info i have missed please feel free to post or critisie me hear people im still learning after all,

JON..


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Minnows are my favorite feeders. Goldfish come in second (I know there's been a lot of talk on their "growth reducing horomones" but I really don't believe it. I've seen many piranhas and oscars fed off of goldfish grow to full size). Those mollies, guppies, tiger barbs, tetras, and platys/swordtails can be very expensive (especially when you can get more than a dozen minnows for the price of a tetra).


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is why i am saying that you should breed your own and plus you know that they are safe to feed your fish i have no proof of these growth reducing horomones but will try to do some research in to the matter and let you all know.

i tryed clarias cat fish yesterday it was gone in 5 sec of beining in the tank, i think they like.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You should take tiger barbs off your list, they come from the same family as gold fish and all cyprinids are unsuitable as feeders for your piranhas. You should also consider adding convicts to the list as they breed quite easily and are better for your fish than alot of live foods people are feeding.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You should take tiger barbs off your list, they come from the same family as gold fish and all cyprinids are unsuitable as feeders for your piranhas. You should also consider adding convicts to the list as they breed quite easily and are better for your fish than alot of live foods people are feeding.












*heres your gold fish info*

i did plenty of research on this growth inhibiting hormones in gold fish


----------

